#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-30
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamSpeakers do go add yourself here before I count everyone up and tell you what the percentage is :)
<czajkowski> maco: thank you
<czajkowski> :D
<Pendulum> AlanBell: oh dear
<czajkowski> Pendulum: add your name :)
<Pendulum> czajkowski: but I don't do public speaking
<czajkowski> you could... you're very clear
<Pendulum> there's not much I could speak on
<Pendulum> also, that's for people from LoCos, I don't have a loco :P
<AlanBell> how do you not have a loco?
<czajkowski> Pendulum: you're not homeless
<czajkowski> Pendulum: accessibilty?
<czajkowski> hell I know people who can talk on less stuff than you can and do speak at events
<czajkowski> Pendulum: don't make me go over there :p
<Pendulum> AlanBell: there's no LoCo in my state and I do not have the spoons to start one. The nearest LoCo is farther away than I can generally manage to get to and they don't do much online
<czajkowski> Pendulum: I'm part of UK loco
<Pendulum> czajkowski: yeah, but UK loco actually does stuff like talk in its IRC channel and I assume on its list and has meetings and things
<czajkowski> it's list is very chatty
<Pendulum> and I think it'd be stretching it a bit much for me to join the UK LoCo (not that I don't hope that someday it is legit!) :P
<maco> Pendulum: you and me go over and be flatmates?
<Pendulum> maco: if we can figure out how we can both get jobs, you're on :)
<czajkowski> if ye get over there before I do I'm staying with ye
 * czajkowski still hopes to move to UK soon (tm)
 * AlanBell grumbles about immigration
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I've dual citizenship my dear
<czajkowski> don't forget I was born in UK, dad is English :)
<czajkowski> technically just moving home :)
<czajkowski> lived there till I was 14 months old
<Pendulum> czajkowski: lucky you :P
<AlanBell> just teasing, it would be great for you to all come over
<maco> czajkowski: wait wait
<Pendulum> heh
<maco> why do you get your knickers in a bunch when we call you british then?
<Pendulum> hahaha
<czajkowski> cause I'm Irish :)
<czajkowski> having lived here now close to 30 years (feck getting old)
<czajkowski> I've dual and I;ve always thought that way
<czajkowski> dad having lived here 35 years considers himself British
<maco> AlanBell: sladen put this as "then when all the sane americans move over here..."
<czajkowski> Sane AMericans in the same sentence is a rare sight :p
<Pendulum> maco: he called us sane?
<maco> Pendulum: yes!
<AlanBell> so both the sane Americans are looking to come over to the UK, that is great!
 * czajkowski grins 
<Pendulum> haha
<maco> haha
<Pendulum> good to know we're loved :)
<czajkowski> so nice watching the updates to the speakers wiki happen
<czajkowski> kinda nice
<czajkowski> people actually read my email :D
<Pendulum> lol
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-31
<elky> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2010-August/002979.html
<AlanBell> add a few developer/technical dots
<AlanBell> the fluid layout is very nice, would put the ubuntu beta font in the font family (hope they change that before release)
<elky> AlanBell, psst, bzr.
<AlanBell> oh, that means "it is a wiki" in bzr does it!
<nigelb> elky: Nice :)
<elky> I thought the dots represted the cloud servery stuff
<nigelb> I wonder if a dotted background would look better
<elky> And if you dare make the content font fancy I will strike you down with my glare of death
<AlanBell> there are now two types of dots, the tight spaced ones are for technical/developer type stuff, and the wide spaced ones are Enterprise/cloud stuff
<elky> nigelb, behind the text? ohgodno.
<nigelb> elky: only the orange ones
<AlanBell> just a few dots somewhere, not too much
<nigelb> also, fluid <3
<elky> yeah, the footer is better on bigger screens
<AlanBell> 2048x1152 ftw
<nigelb> 1024x768 is the new small.  Sigh.
<elky> 1280 the logo is visibly towards the edge
<AlanBell> woah, just hovered over the menu on the right!
<nigelb> ok, wow
<AlanBell> maybe dots behind the right sidebar would work
<nigelb> elky: ftr, you ROCK!
<elky> the purple makes me think of poniez
 * AlanBell wonders about turning that into a moin wiki theme
<elky> AlanBell, that would be useful.
<elky> if you can stand moin long enough to do it, of course
<nigelb> heh
<AlanBell> too much on my plate right now, but I can't see anything in it which wouldn't work
<nigelb> AlanBell: a new branch would be a good idea :)
<nigelb> that way you can ask for help too
<akgraner> elky, I am loving it - wish I had your skilz
<elky> akgraner, you do, they're just hidden :P
 * nigelb agrees with that.
<akgraner> ok well if we all make it to UDS y'all gotta help me connect those dots :-P  (pun intended)
<elky> you betcha
<nigelb> oh, YES!
<nigelb> whatever happened to the irc chair training that AlanBell and I sugguested...
<elky> AlanBell, you could probably manage a ribbon of dots in the middle of the header bar too.
<AlanBell> yup, just something somewhere, don't want it to be a "no technical stuff here" thing
<akgraner> hehehe
<akgraner> and what's wrong with  - I ain't technical stuff :-P (just teasing)
<akgraner> Oh I am so getting that put on a t-shirt
<elky> AlanBell, if you're mucking in, let me know where to avoid touching
<AlanBell> no, not mucking in today (maybe later)
<elky> ah ok
<elky> also, I'm struggling to find the hex code for the aubergine so I can make sure we're not being too naughty
 * nigelb points elky to http://www.colorpicker.com/ helpfully
<elky> nigelb, apt-get install grabc actually :P
<nigelb> elky: GAH! /me installs too
<nigelb> wiki has some good stuff about colors http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red-violet
<elky> #48182d
<elky> although, the orange on the same page isn't the same as ours...
<elky> I /like/ our purple :P
<nigelb> :D
<elky> stuff it, if our orange is different too, i'm not going to go changing that purple
 * elky is bad.
<nigelb> s/bad/evil
<elky> s/evil/apocalyptic/
<AlanBell> there are 4 different official shades of aubergine
<elky> AlanBell, palette plzkthx
<AlanBell> http://design.canonical.com/brand/Tools/colour_palettes/gimp_palettes.zip
<elky> our orange isn't listed in those palettes
<elky> wait i lie
<elky> there it is.
<nigelb> so, our orange is on the official pallate too?
<elky> the aubergine in those docs however, isn't
<elky> yes
<elky> We were not far off really
<AlanBell> I got the dots the wrong way round (or they have changed which wouldn't surprise me either)
<elky> the docs seem to conflict in some parts
<elky> unless I'm looking at old ones
<AlanBell> yup, there are conflicts
<elky> i'm seeing 3 kinds of dots in one doc
<AlanBell> and the colour specifications are all over the place, avoid the CMYK stuff it is nowhere near the RGB spec
<elky> but only 2 described
<elky> We're supposed to use 6mm spaced dots
<AlanBell> yeah, they seem to be thinking in paper
<elky> of course they are
<elky> it's the proportion that matters
<elky> s/mm/px/ and you get the same look
 * AlanBell draws a dot 0.7 px diameter
<elky> vector baby, vector
<elky> AlanBell, nigelb now?
<elky> actually sec
<elky> thar
<nigelb> elky: perfect :)
<elky> \o/
<AlanBell> nigelb: there are actually 619 members now, launchpad can't count
<nigelb> AlanBell: wow
<AlanBell> 7 new this month
<AlanBell> 29 women in total
<AlanBell> 4.68%
<AlanBell> chart updated
<AlanBell> team report updated
<pleia2> akgraner: unfortunately mentoring marketing has to wait until our docs are done :( sorry about that, trying to get to it this week..
<akgraner> no worries  - I am buried myself
<akgraner> I can do a basic marketing plan then we can fill in some details on a per topic basis
<akgraner> will that work?
<AlanBell> elky: present from doctormo http://imagebin.ca/view/JMmmIgZ.html
<czajkowski> if anyone in in an approved team can you spread the word with http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/08/31/loco-team-banners-for-approved-teams/  thanks
<valorie> elky, I *love* the mockup!
<AlanBell> making it into a moin wiki theme is slightly painful, but actually doable
<AlanBell> this is beginning to come together
<AlanBell> ok, with a bit of tinkering with my firewall I think I can let you see my laptop
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:88/ does that work?
<valorie> It works!
<valorie> This is the default web page for this server.
<valorie> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<AlanBell> great
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:88/uw try that
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> LinkText works
<AlanBell> it is a wiki so feel free to edit stuff
<AlanBell> the bit on the right is this page http://libertus.co.uk:88/uw/Header
<AlanBell> so the navigation thing and all the links are wiki editable
<valorie> that's wonderful!
<AlanBell> obviously plenty more to do, but as a proof of concept I think it works
<AlanBell> (the concept being that a non-wiki splash page is not required)
<valorie> I get it
<valorie> as long as some of the main pages are locked
<AlanBell> yes, that can be done
<AlanBell> there are access control lists which are really simple (they are just pages with a list of people)
<valorie> right
<valorie> there was some skepticism about having a static splash
<valorie> so if it can be part of the wiki and function the same
<valorie> it's all good
<valorie> IMO
<akgraner> Grrrr - so I waited to late to get tickets to Grace Hopper b/c I was trying to work out Open World Forum - but I volunteered to work the Free Software booth maybe I can still help out with it  - sigh!
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-09-01
<elky> AlanBell, ooh nice
<elky> AlanBell, the logo in the bottom right is overlapped a bit by the bottom toolbar. you might want to fix that.
<pleia2> AlanBell: wow, cool
<rww> AlanBell: This is probably the HTML version of grammar nazism, but in HTML 4.01, <img> tags shouldn't be <img /> tags (it technically means the image tag plus a ">" text character), so whatever turns {{attachment:...}} into actual HTML is slightly wrong.
<maco> i thought / was ok in html but required in xml?
<rww> maco: Nope. Note the rather confusing validation warnings at http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http://libertus.co.uk:88/uw
<AlanBell> yup, plenty to fix with it
<elky> My hands don't do normal html, they do xhtml kthx.
<elky> and no, iv've not validated yet
<elky> I think i might have wrong headers
<elky> no, headers are xhtml
<AlanBell> rww: I think you can file a bug against moin for that one
<AlanBell> the img files are just
<AlanBell> ||{{attachment:poster.png}}||
<AlanBell> ||{{attachment:kidsslides.gif}}||
<AlanBell> moin does the rest
<AlanBell> I will pop it in bzr and attempt to write up some followable instructions for installing a local moin for hacking on it
<AlanBell> bzr push https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women/ubuntu-women.org/mointheme
<AlanBell> bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<AlanBell> :-(
<AlanBell> silly me
<AlanBell> lp:~ubuntu-women/ubuntu-women.org/mointheme
<elky> woots
<AlanBell> ok, README file on installing the theme
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnInstallingMoinMoin
<AlanBell> that kind of almost works as moin installation instructions
<AlanBell> the README is now in the bzr branch
<AlanBell> now with added footer fu
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:88/uw/Footer?action=edit&editor=text which is editable like that
<nigelb> AlanBell: Nice
<nigelb> AlanBell: did you notice the header on the links?
<nigelb> hovering makes them orange :(
<AlanBell> ah, looks like elky has fixed that on the static one, I will bring that in, I couldn't quite see what they were supposed to do
<elky> you might need to be a bit more generous with the line padding on those too since you're using a smaller text there
<AlanBell> not intentionally
<AlanBell> hey, cool, someone has been fixing links for me!
<AlanBell> ok, I am done with this for the time being
<elky> I fixeI fixed footer stuff
<elky> dpkg is giving my laptop a coronary I think
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-09-02
<elky> AlanBell, see bzr for some ie6 and dots-behind-words fixes.
<elky> when it decides to push, that is...
 * elky drums fingers.
<nigelb> Die ie6 die!
<AlanBell> elky: thanks, I will incorporate those at some point
<AlanBell> I think one of the next steps is to find out if we are going to be allowed to deploy a new theme to the wiki
<AlanBell> or rather what the process and timescale is for doing so, I am sure it will be allowed, but might take forever
<elky> That depends who I go pout at if I get to UDS I guess.
<AlanBell> you will have to start practicing your best pout
<AlanBell> I think you were eating apricots last time you were pouting :-)
<nigelb> elky: Just as much as time it takes for pleia2 to do it :)
<nigelb> She's got access to the box its running on I believe.
<elky> nigelb, not the wiki I don't think
<elky> just the site.
<nigelb> elky: gah, then I'd encourage you to practice :D
<elky> AlanBell, since your rendition of the wiki isn't working i'm guessing your laptop is with you. care to email me (or even commit) the data?
<nigelb> heh
<AlanBell> oh, I just shut it down!
 * nigelb lols some more :)
<AlanBell> i think it was fully committed
<elky> the actual data?
<elky> as in the footer/header files?
<AlanBell> ah, they are not data, they are content
<elky> :P
<AlanBell> one sec . . .
<elky> i've got everything else working, i'm just too lazy to go through figuring that stuff out when it's already been done
<AlanBell> ok, tiz working
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:88/uw/Header?action=edit&editor=text
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:88/uw/Footer?action=edit&editor=text
<AlanBell> ||<tableclass="footer"> is what the stylesheet is looking for
<elky> Both open to raw, ta
<AlanBell> and the ---------- is important too, it keeps the footer below both the content and the right bar
<elky> good old css clear:both wasn't working?
<AlanBell> no, because it had to be absolute positioned to get it to the far left outside the container
<elky> ah
<AlanBell> so it is absolute positioned left:0 relative to the <hr class="hr6"> which is clear:both
<AlanBell> so all the pages would end up with <<Include(Header)>> at the top and <<Include(Footer)>> at the bottom
<AlanBell> all the stuff that should be content is wiki-editable and only theme stuff that really won't change is in the theme
<elky> Exactly how it should be :D
<AlanBell> ok, got the bits?
<elky> yup
<elky> thanks
<AlanBell> ok, down it goes again
<czajkowski> €625 for 100 t-shirts with logos having to be all one colour is not really what I want :( Womens T-shirts cost an more than €0.75 cent extra per T than mens T due to not being ordered as much and costs more to get them in....
<AlanBell> elky: back now. So do you have a local moin up and running now?
<pleia2> I actually do have a login to the machine where the wiki lives, but I don't have any permission to *do* anything, permissions are very strict and only given when very specific needs arise
<pleia2> so we'll need to ask them, and get elky added
<pleia2> I think akgraner has a login there too, I know one was offered, but she didn't reply to the ticket itself I was on so I don't know if it was formally set up
<nigelb> pleia2: how does login help if you can't do anything? :(
<nigelb> i.e. what point in having it given
<pleia2> nigelb: the idea was that the next time the wiki gets attacked we'll be able to lock it down, but we found a way around that with ACLs somewhat, so it never progressed server-side
<nigelb> pleia2: Ah!
<AlanBell> it would be good to create the theme directory and drop the python file in the right place and have bzr+ssh access for elky to the folder with the css and img stuff
<AlanBell> then logged in users could set their own theme to the new one without it being the default for a while
<AlanBell> when everyone is happy with it, make it the default
<pleia2> then point ubuntu-women.org at it?
<AlanBell> I would
<AlanBell> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20100722#Blueprint updates
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-09-03
<elky> AlanBell, i got it set up, just in time to go to bed.
<pleia2> any other updates to http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage ? I'm going to post it to the main report in a couple hours
 * nhandler hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs
 * maco hugs both of you
<pleia2> yay!
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-09-04
<pleia2> Pendulum: who is asking the questions in this interview? akgraner? you?
<pleia2> plus this interview rocks, leann is awesome :)
<Pendulum> pleia2: umm... that's a good question. I think I was the person who did most of the questions
<Pendulum> let me look at them and get back to you
<pleia2> ok, thanks :)
<pleia2> ok, interview submitted
<pleia2> and I'm almost recovered from my flight \o/
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-09-05
<nhandler> x/63
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-08-29
<Cheri703> fyi for ops...idiot in u-w
<Cheri703> so far reasonably benign, but...
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-08-31
<akgraner> 50 Women to Watch in Tech - http://femme-o-nomics.com/2011/08/50-women-to-watch-in-tech/  I know a few awesome ladies to be nominated - do you? Nominate them today :-)
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-09-01
<AlanBell> Cheri703: pleia2: jledbetter: probably about time to launch the Ada Lovelace thing
<jledbetter> AlanBell, Yep. Did you put the idea from the last meeting in a wiki page? Or were we to do that?
<AlanBell> I didn't wikify it
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu.com/adalovelace
<AlanBell> really want someone else to finish it off and turn it into an announcement
<jledbetter> AlanBell, Ah ok. Last I heard you were wikifying. Ok, adding to a todo list. :)
<pleia2> thanks jledbetter
<AlanBell> ah, sorry, I can do a bit of wikifying and other stuff to make it announcable, but I need help or it will just sound like something I wrote
 * valorie wrote a bit in the pad
<valorie> I think I forgot to save last time I tried to help
<AlanBell> it saves every keypress, there is no save button
<valorie> cool
<AlanBell> thanks for helping
<valorie> there is a disc icon
<AlanBell> that puts a marker in the time slider
<valorie> I see
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ep/pad/view/adalovelace/latest
<AlanBell> hit the play button :)
<AlanBell> actually don't. I don't like reviewing the way I thought of things and seeing how badly I type
<valorie> lol
<valorie> the ideas are the important part
<valorie> "rough" means you DID something
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-09-02
<pleia2> team report coming together here, as always if anyone has things to add, please do :) http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-09-03
<rww> note: #ubuntu-women just got mentioned in #defocus
 * Cheri703 battens the hatches
<rww> only one or two trolls around there right now, we might be okay
<Cheri703> :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-09-04
<AlanBell> mm
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-08-28
<em> what are we doing here?
<valorie> what is who doing where?
<valorie> everything is in the chan topic
<valorie> type /topic if that's what you need to do to see the links, etc.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday September 12th at 18:00 UTC
